# Saved Searches?



## ElRay (Nov 26, 2008)

Just thought of something, is there a way to save a search that would email you when results are found? The specific use I was thinking about was to be able to have the BBS to automatically send an email anytime there's a thread started in the "For Sale" forum with "Intrepid" in it.

Ray


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont know for sure but there is a "RSS" icon on the top corner of he page. that might be kind of what you asking 

Well there was one  I dontknow where it went. maybe it is only on the front page


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont think so man, but you can subscribe to threads..


----------

